# Is My Processor Overclocked?



## ratul.geek (Sep 30, 2010)

I recently upgraded my obsolete pc's motherboard to zx-945-15 and a 1G ram...
what i noticed was a terrific speed boost in my pc..
When i saw processor speed, i noticed-








Even in Some Games, like EA games, speed detected is-








EARLIER IT USED TO BE 2GHZ, But after changing motherboard and ram, it has increased to 2.67GHZ??:1angel:
So, is my processor overclocked??:4-dontkno
Or my RAM speed is added to it??? (As it is 1G ddr2 at *667Mhz*).??:grin:
Pls Rply..


----------



## Marmaladee (Sep 21, 2010)

Strange.

I don't think it is overclocked, and if everything seems stable then you might aswel leave and be happy with it. 

Try CPU-Z for final confirmation.


----------



## ratul.geek (Sep 30, 2010)

I tried CPU-Z, here's result -








yeah, and in this image, below its 2666.7 mhz, but above its written Intel Celeron 2.00ghz..?? :4-dontkno

everything's fine, except that if its overclocked, then i need to change some cooling mechanism..(well, still its not overheating).

Any other Solution???


----------



## Marmaladee (Sep 21, 2010)

Your processor multiplier is set to x20 (as you can see below the Core speed)

Usually a processor multiplier is at x17, so if your CPU was at x17 then it would be 2.0ghz as you said it should be.

If it has gone up to x20, that would result on your CPU becoming 2.6ghz as it is now.

You now have two options:

1. Go into your BIOS and change the multiplier back down to x17
2. Download Core-Temp (or check in your BIOS to see) and discover your CPUs temperature, and decide if it is dangerous (more than 60*C is dangerous, when not overclocking or doing serious gaming ect)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What brand and model motherboard did you install?
zx-945-15 is not getting me anything.


----------



## ratul.geek (Sep 30, 2010)

well, core temp isnt supporting my celeron ..
Any Alternative??
i tried speed fan, it showing something like this-








But i cant understand which is my Processor Temp.???

@wrench97, well, my motherboard is
Zebronics ZX-945-15...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is it a notebook with a Celeron M CPU?

I'm thinking it's not recognized properly by the Bios on the board.


----------



## Marmaladee (Sep 21, 2010)

Is it common that Processor speeds can read higher than they actually are? That seems a serious flaw.


----------



## ratul.geek (Sep 30, 2010)

@wrench97 Well, its a Desktop..
What can i do so that my bios recognizes my cpu??

@marmaladee And i updated my previous reply, pls see amd tell what is my CPU's Temp???

And what flaw are you talking about??
will it have adverse effects on my CPU??


----------



## Marmaladee (Sep 21, 2010)

Personally I don't think it is an incorrect reading. Enter your BIOS to see what temperatures it's operating at, as that software can't be trusted.

If your BIOS is set to Auto, then it could choose x20 multiplier because it knows it can cope with it. Check your temperatures, decide if they're good, or decrease the multiplier and bring your CPU back to 2.0ghz


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

With speedfan who knows, it's mostly wrong, as yours looks since the 12v is reading 2v.

I found nothing on that motherboard model other then a bunch of torrent driver D/L.

CPUz is reporting the CPU as a socket 478, If the board is 945 chip set it should be a socket 775 in a desktop PC.


----------



## ratul.geek (Sep 30, 2010)

well, i searched my bios and wasnt able to see cpu temp..
neither any setting to adjust multiplier speed.
My bios is -








Can you help me find by my bios info??


----------



## Marmaladee (Sep 21, 2010)

You can enter your BIOS by restarting your PC and pressing F11 or DEL or a specified onscreen key.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What brand and model is the PC?


----------



## ratul.geek (Sep 30, 2010)

@marmaladee I did that moments ago..
couldnt find anything except Thermal Monitor..
But it was just to manage temperature range and wasnt giving me the current temp..

@wrench97, well its an assembled pc.. :normal:
i assembled it myself with some old components 3 year ago..


----------



## Marmaladee (Sep 21, 2010)

Pre-assembled PCs don't have access to CPU multipliers or Overclocking settings.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is this a direct replacement for your old motherboard?
I think I found the board just not a lot of info on it like a CPU support list > http://www.zebronics.net/Zeb_motherboards1.asp


----------



## ratul.geek (Sep 30, 2010)

@marmaladee yeah i know that, that's why i was amazed to see speed when i changed my motherboard...
you also saw multiplier has changed to x20..
thats why i am asking you...

@wrench97, yeah dats my motherboard,i saw this site when i bought it.
yes, its a whole replacement to my previous motherboard (CPU is same though:sigh..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is it the exact same board or a different model?
I'm thinking the CPU is being ID correctly by the Bios but I don't see a CPU support list or any Bios updates on their web site.


----------



## Marmaladee (Sep 21, 2010)

The last thing i can think of is:

If you fan speeds up suddenly, and you hear it whirring real fast, its because your CPU has reached a high temperature.

You should worry about nothing until this happens, then let your PC cool for 30 mins.


----------



## ratul.geek (Sep 30, 2010)

@wrench, it is the exact same board...
and yes, their site is too obsolete to look into..

@marmaladee, no, i dont see any speedup in my fan, my pc runs for about 12hrs. a day, and i never noticed strange behaviour with my fan.. (though my smps fan really stopped and i had to dissassemble it to clean its blades, oiled it and now running perfectly...)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If it's running ok I would leave it alone, perhaps a email request to zebtronics support site asking about a Bios update for the board?


----------



## ratul.geek (Sep 30, 2010)

it's running ok now, but if it's overheating, then it'll damage soon...
but thanks for your support..ray:
will contact zebronics about bios update.:grin:


----------



## doncorti (Dec 20, 2010)

maybe a tutorial on how we can overclock our system will be very nice, couse i cant find one on the forum...
_________________________
life starts at 4000 rpm!
 rooms in london


----------

